# thump in the night!



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

woke up this morning to a loud THUMP on the sliding glass door. went out to see what the heck was going on and found a full grown screech owl layin on the deck. not moving and quite DEAD! so....... now what the heck do i do with it? any ideas?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Call the DNR. They will take it and usually donate to Boy Scouts, Nature Programs, use it in displays, whatever. I did it last week with a barn owl.

Pretty sure you can't legally have it.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Call the DNR. They will take it and usually donate to Boy Scouts, Nature Programs, use it in displays, whatever. I did it last week with a barn owl.
> 
> Pretty sure you can't legally have it.


 
It is VERY sure that you can not have it in your possession, not even a feather of it. Call the DNR as suggested, they may have a home for it, or they just might tell you to dispose of it.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Bury It! And forget that the event ever happened...You will be Glad you did. Trust me.

Mitch


----------



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

thanks for the input.... buried it and forgotten about it is the best policy here. it sure seemed like a shame since it was a perfect animal. thanks again.


----------

